# Upgrade options from a Hario hand gringer



## Lex_B (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm after some recommendations for grinders that do a decent job for V60/Chemex brewing. I have a Fracino Cherub/Compak K3 setup which I am selling soon as I rarely use and I have been using a Hario Skerton for my daily V60 brews for as long as I can remember. The chore of grinding 40 grams by hand when some friends come over is getting a bit much now though and I am after a decent automatic.

I have heard reasonable things of the Wilfa Svart but haven't really come across any others in the same price/performance bracket to consider. It needs to be under £200 ideally and have a reasonably even grind. Are there any other popular contenders?

Thanks


----------



## IntoxNitram (12 mo ago)

I made the jump that you are considering. Had a Hario Skerton but got tired of it very quickly and purchased the Svart. Can't say I've had any real complaints for the price point.


----------



## Lex_B (Apr 1, 2013)

IntoxNitram said:


> I made the jump that you are considering. Had a Hario Skerton but got tired of it very quickly and purchased the Svart. Can't say I've had any real complaints for the price point.


 Thanks. Think I'll go for it too.


----------

